# Sicilian: camurrìa



## katherinets

Does anyone know the definition of _cammoria_? I am not certain of the spelling. I did check this site and the closest I came was _cammora_ which means organized crime. That may be it and the version I grew up hearing was just a result of a dialect. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## walnut

Hi katherinets and welcome 

I couldn't define it in proper italian, but my sicilian grandfather used to say "camurrìa" meaning "thing" "stuff" "mess" "trick" and many other things, including "Camurria!!!" when he was angry, something like "damn it!". It's dialect/jargon from southern Italy, and as far as I know the root is the same as in "camorra".

Hope it helped  Walnut


----------



## You little ripper!

My understanding of "camorria" from my Sicilian parents is that it means "a bloody nuisance". My father used to say that to me all the time. "Sini 'na camorria" 

I just found this meaning for the word "camorria" at this web site: www.scrivi.com

N.B.– Nella quarta puntata é stato chiesto il significato del vocabolo “Camorria”
Non so da dove derivi, ma s’intende forte senso di fastidio, anzi fortssimo.
“Tu sei una camorria” vuol dire “ Mi dai troppo fastidio. Mi stai rompendo.”
Non dite mai al vostro coniuge questa frase. Chiederebbe il divorzio.
E ne avrebbe ben donde, cioè ragione.
Cosa vuol dire "Sorri"?


----------



## nather_webber

katherinets said:


> Does anyone know the definition of _cammoria_? I am not certain of the spelling. I did check this site and the closest I came was _cammora_ which means organized crime. That may be it and the version I grew up hearing was just a result of a dialect. Any help is appreciated!


it basically means "abuse done with violence and arrogance, or with deceit". Is from this term that Napolitan Mafia Camorra takes its name.
It is also used in a popular way for describing every boring situation.


----------



## Sicilian Girl

walnut said:


> Hi katherinets and welcome
> 
> I couldn't define it in proper italian, but my sicilian grandfather used to say "camurrìa" meaning "thing" "stuff" "mess" "trick" and many other things, including "Camurria!!!" when he was angry, something like "damn it!". It's dialect/jargon from southern Italy, and as far as I know the root is the same as in "camorra".
> 
> Hope it helped  Walnut


I find it interesting that it was used for stuff/mess.  It could be that the stuff/mess was an annoyance as well. Sometimes, words resemble others but have no connection besides maybe a common distant Latin root or something. I would be careful about trying to find a link with camorra and would go with the real-life definition from the region that relates very well to how your grandfather used to use it. Very interesting thread.


----------

